# Human remains found inside crocodile



## News Bot (Oct 13, 2008)

*Published:* 13-Oct-08 07:23 PM
*Source:* AAP via NEWS.com.au

HUMAN remains have been found in the stomach of a crocodile suspected of taking holidaymaker Arthur Booker in far north Queensland.

*Read More...*


----------

